# Bear Rocker.



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Started this project a couple of days ago, the better half spotted this in the rockler catalog, and thought it would be a good gift for the Grandson for Christmas.

I have to wait for the walnut dowels to be delivered (no source around here), I hope to resaw the maple for the snout tonight, and make up some oak dowels for the arm supports either tonight or tomorrow.. then put a small radius on the edges, assemble, plug screw holes, sand, stain , finish etc.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice job Danny. I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

What a great idea! All I need is a grandchild. But may have a great grandchild soon??
Danny how are the arms attached? Kids like to climb on stuff. Would hate to see one get hurt! At what weigh will the arms break off?


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> What a great idea! All I need is a grandchild. But may have a great grandchild soon??
> Danny how are the arms attached? Kids like to climb on stuff. Would hate to see one get hurt! At what weigh will the arms break off?


There is supposed to be a 1 1/4" oak dowel that is attached in a 3/4" deep counter bore in the arm, and 1/4" deep counter bore in the seat, with a screw comming up through the bottom of the seat into the center of the dowel.

That's one of the few peices left that I still have to make; (1 1/4" oak dowel arm support) (1/8"x5"x5" Maple for snout) (1" & 5/8" Walnut dowels for nose, and eyes-"buying these")

I will post pictures of the completed chair I hope to finish it by this weekend.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's just way too cute! Nice project!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Danny that is a very good job to be sure. Looking forward to see complated rocker.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Got a chance to do some more work this Saturday. I finished the construction of the Bear Rocker; I still have to stain it and throw a couple of coats of poly on it but for the most part its done.

The picture is a little fuzzy I took it with my phone.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That Danny does you proud, a terrific job, I feel like phoning my granddaughter and asking her to hurry up and give me a great granddaughter so that I can make one before I'm past it!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking work Danny. You can be proud of it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's just terrific Danny!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That's one mighty fine rocker, Danny!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Aw, Danny, that is so cute! Well done!!


----------



## Schechner (Oct 13, 2009)

That's too cute. My 3 year old girl would love that.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Finally got a finish on the bear rocker, I used walnut stain on the white oak, then topped it off with poly.

Got it done in time for Christmas. :dance3:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great grain pattern contrast between the head and the snout, Danny!


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Great grain pattern contrast between the head and the snout, Danny!


That kind of happen by accident, went down to the lumber yard, and they just happen to have one peice wide enough so I didn't have to do any jointing and gluing to get wide enough stock. But the peice had a 2 foot long crack down the middle on one end, had just enough to make the seat, the back, and the rocker rails out of the wide stock and the arms and middle support came out of the part that was cracked.


----------

